# Best Motor oil for an Audi TTS



## Constantine (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey guys its been a while...

So I m 200 miles before my next oil change and I want to do things a little bit different this time around since summer is coming up and here in Cyprus average temp from mid April to late October is about 32-35 Celsius. So we're talking about pretty high temperatures. So far I used Castrol 5w30 long life for my 2008 TTS provided by the Audi dealership for the first 15000 something miles and then switched to Castrol Edge 5w30 motor oil.

I am pretty sutisfied with Edge and think I'm sticking with it, with the thought of changing to 5w40 instead of 5w30 this time around since 40 is more viscous and theoretically could cope better in this soaring heat.

So any advise on what is the best oil for these conditions here is more than welcome

Thanks guys


----------



## TTfreak330 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have castrol rs 10w60
This is the best oil there is.i can resist oil temps to 130 degrees.you have to think in the engine the oil is 90 or sometimes a bit higher but in your turbo the oil can heat up to high temps.
This oil is designed for trackuse and is safe all the time! The price a bit higher but only the best for my rs.
I'm talking about 480 bhp

Gr


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

Surely Audi would have taken your summer weather temperatures into account and used a suitable oil to start with. I would imagine that what it came with would be absolutely fine. Save your money for the next oil service!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Constantine, There is no Best oil, but the correct Audi spec is 504/507 or 503.01, most use fully syn 5w-30, but if you can find a 5w-40 with those specs it should be fine, for your higher summer temps.
Common oils in UK are Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 & Castrol Edge 5w-30
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Constantine, Shell Helix Ultra is a 5w-40 oil with correct Audi spec of 503.01.if you prefer to use 5w-40 oil
http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-68976-shell ... e-oil.aspx
Hoggy.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

I have Castrol Edge 5w30 8)


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

TTfreak330 said:


> I have castrol rs 10w60
> This is the best oil there is.i can resist oil temps to 130 degrees.you have to think in the engine the oil is 90 or sometimes a bit higher but in your turbo the oil can heat up to high temps.
> This oil is designed for trackuse and is safe all the time! The price a bit higher but only the best for my rs.
> I'm talking about 480 bhp
> ...


Re best oil. McLaren F1 cars use Mobil 1 (as sold in Halfords) and their "normal" oil temperature is 160C! I'd have thought any oil synthetic oil would be good upto 130C


----------



## rash149 (Nov 7, 2009)

the audi dealership near me recommended mobil 1 0w-30 if i were to use my own oil. they told me they wouldnt accept any other.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rash, Mobil 1 0w-30 doesn't even conform to Audi spec. of 504/507 or 503.01.so why the dealer would suggest that I've no idea.
Because my local Audi dealer would have used the wrong spec for her first service, I've always supplied my own Motul oil to Audi dealer with no probs.
Hoggy.


----------



## rash149 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Rash, Mobil 1 0w-30 doesn't even conform to Audi spec. of 504/507 or 503.01.so why the dealer would suggest that I've no idea.
> Because my local Audi dealer would have used the wrong spec for her first service, I've always supplied my own Motul oil to Audi dealer with no probs.
> Hoggy.


Thought so, no idea why they were so persistent in 'only' that oil otherwise they wouldnt accept any other. I told them to use their own oil in the end as prices didnt differ that much (this was last year tho mind)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rash, What spec oil did they use then.
Hoggy.


----------



## rash149 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Rash, What spec oil did they use then.
> Hoggy.


Not sure what they used since i told them to use their own oil but i imagine it would be 0w-30 since he was so persistent that i get that one...unless the service guy was talking s**t and didnt have a clue?

car drives fine though, engine at idle is a little noisy but cant remember if thats same when bought it


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rash, What did it state on the receipt.? 
Are you in the UK. If in a much colder climate, then in makes sense, but not if Mobil 1 0w-30
Hoggy.


----------



## rash149 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Rash, What did it state on the receipt.?
> Are you in the UK. If in a much colder climate, then in makes sense, but not if Mobil 1 0w-30
> Hoggy.


Yup from the uk 

i serviced it last year so receipt filed away somewhere. i'll have a look and see what oil they used


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Constantine, Shell Helix Ultra is a 5w-40 oil with correct Audi spec of 503.01.if you prefer to use 5w-40 oil
> http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-68976-shell ... e-oil.aspx
> Hoggy.


This isn't 504/507 or 503.01 spec but interested in the shell helix ultra 5w-40 for a 2008 TTS


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

p1tse said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Constantine, Shell Helix Ultra is a 5w-40 oil with correct Audi spec of 503.01.if you prefer to use 5w-40 oil
> ...


Hi, Looks as though I made a mistake 8 years ago or perhaps it was 503.01 spec 8 years ago. Links do update.
There are no 5w-40 oils of 504/507 spec. Most are 502/505 & are O.K. to use if replaced more frequently.
Hoggy


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Thanks 
So 502/505 are OK? 
Gets changed annually with minimal mileage


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Shell Helix HX8 is VW approved 504/507.

https://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-162052-she ... e-oil.aspx

I wouldn't get too hung up on VW/Audi approved.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

ab54666 said:


> Shell Helix HX8 is VW approved 504/507.
> 
> https://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-162052-she ... e-oil.aspx
> 
> I wouldn't get too hung up on VW/Audi approved.


Shells direct link shows different at 502/505
https://www.shell.com/motorist/oils-lub ... 5w-30.html

Is 504/507 more for Long Life?

Is 502/504 okay for non long life?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 540/507 5w-30 is the Audi recommended spec for fixed or variable regime.
502/505 is O.K. just replace more frequently. If your engine is burning oil use 5w-40 it may help.
Oil specs change frequently.
In the early days of the TT 0w-30 503.01 was the Audi recommended spec, it also contains Ester as an additive & always used it in the early days. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ab54666 said:


> Shell Helix HX8 is VW approved 504/507.
> 
> https://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-162052-she ... e-oil.aspx
> 
> I wouldn't get too hung up on VW/Audi approved.


Hi, It's still not 5w-40. which is what p1tse is looking for. 
Hoggy.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Weird, i'm sure it was yesterday!

https://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-68976-shel ... rrari.aspx - 502/505

https://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-92382-shel ... e-oil.aspx - 502/505

Quite a few others


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

My manual appears to say that 5.02, 5.03 amd 5.04 is suitable. Is this correct and does the 5w-40 VW502.00/505.00 spec I am using fall within this range.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Iceblue said:


> My manual appears to say that 5.02, 5.03 amd 5.04 is suitable. Is this correct and does the 5w-40 VW502.00/505.00 spec I am using fall within this range.


what year, model and country?


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

2009 TT 2.0 dsg FWD and lives in Australia. What does your manual say?


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm using millers nanodrive 5w40 nt


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

chrisj82 said:


> I'm using millers nanodrive 5w40 nt


Me too.


----------



## mk2506 (Feb 23, 2020)

Guilty of buying the 'brands' myself but if I'd a penny every time a mechanic told me 'oil is oil' and as long as it's the correct spec, you're only paying for company's marketing and advertising.

I used to pay top dollar for car and bike oil but put Shell in the car last time, a lot less than Castrol and Mobil 1 but it's not as if they haven't been in the oil game for years :?:


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

mk2506 said:


> Guilty of buying the 'brands' myself but if I'd a penny every time a mechanic told me 'oil is oil' and as long as it's the correct spec, you're only paying for company's marketing and advertising.


While you'd probably be fine with any quality name-brand oil, there are differences between dino and synthetic oils. Dino oils have a lower flash point and start to oxidize around 250 -350f while synthetics can handle 450+ (consideration if you're running a turbo)

Synthetics don't require the same amount of viscosity modifiers (which can break down over time) and they typically have better 'shear' stability.

Also, each brand has their own secret recipe of anti-friction additives, detergents and acid neutralizers (TBN), so to say "oil is oil" isn't really accurate.

Oil is cheap in the scheme of things, so buying discount oil IMO is false economy.


----------



## mk2506 (Feb 23, 2020)

FNChaos said:


> mk2506 said:
> 
> 
> > Guilty of buying the 'brands' myself but if I'd a penny every time a mechanic told me 'oil is oil' and as long as it's the correct spec, you're only paying for company's marketing and advertising.
> ...


This can't be quantified unless you take a dozen brand new vehicles off a production line and run each on different 'brands' and see which lasts longest. There are way too many variables. 'Secret additives' says it all and smacks of exactly the same as the sport supplement industry ie; 'bullshit'.

Do you speak as a mechanic or qualified in similar?


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

I agree there isn't any proof, FWIW, my view after 30 years of motoring and many cars THE most important is regular oil changes. That said, when the 'perceived' better oil is what £20-30 more why scrimp?

Back in the late 80's I had a year old Audi 80. I changed the oil every 6 months or 5k miles and at 6.5 years old and 185k I sold it, it was still going fine a few years later on 220k. That had the fantastic 'Duckhams QXR' - but I suspect it was the frequency of oil change than the quality of the oil.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

mk2506 said:


> This can't be quantified unless you take a dozen brand new vehicles off a production line and run each on different 'brands' and see which lasts longest. There are way too many variables. 'Secret additives' says it all and smacks of exactly the same as the sport supplement industry ie; 'bullshit'.
> 
> Do you speak as a mechanic or qualified in similar?


Spend some time reading the forums @ Bob's the Oil Guy for an education in motor oils.
Members consist of amateurs, enthusiasts and Petro-Chemical Engineers. Sometimes you'll get representatives from the major companies to answer questions. After awhile you'll get a good feel for what is BS and what is real science when it comes to oil and oil additives.

As for me, I have no vested interest other than trying to be an informed consumer. I routinely send oil samples from my vehicle to Blackstone labs to test for metal wear, TBN levels, fuel contamination, etc (which I'm guessing 95% of the population has never done). This in itself proves nothing about the difference between brands, but if nothing else, it has given me a 'layman's" knowledge on effects of different additives, satisfies my curiosity and it helps me validate my oil choices.


----------



## mk2506 (Feb 23, 2020)

ab54666 said:


> I agree there isn't any proof, FWIW, my view after 30 years of motoring and many cars THE most important is regular oil changes. That said, when the 'perceived' better oil is what £20-30 more why scrimp?
> 
> Back in the late 80's I had a year old Audi 80. I changed the oil every 6 months or 5k miles and at 6.5 years old and 185k I sold it, it was still going fine a few years later on 220k. That had the fantastic 'Duckhams QXR' - but I suspect it was the frequency of oil change than the quality of the oil.


I'm not scrimping anything, just pointing out that oil companies can only go so far in development, no one company is leagues ahead of another, so why get sucked in and spend 25% more on one brand?? Two bottles of water, one's £1 the other is £3 with fancy name and packaging, will brand snobbery force £2 extra out of your pocket for an identical product?

Are you telling me that Shell is rubbish just because it's 25% cheaper than Castrol etc? I agree with you frequency is key and a lot more key than picking between 5 top end brands.

Don't forget that American companies are allowed to stick any old shit down for advertising and it's legally up to the consumer to be factually aware, unlike the UK where companies cannot stick down crap like 'Proprietary blend' 'Exclusive formula' etc etc.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

mk2506 said:


> ab54666 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree there isn't any proof, FWIW, my view after 30 years of motoring and many cars THE most important is regular oil changes. That said, when the 'perceived' better oil is what £20-30 more why scrimp?
> ...


I don't think we are disagreeing. Shell oil is fine (never mentioned it), I used to use it all the time in my Supercharged Series 1 Elise. Then again I (on the advice of a trusted Porsche car and race engine builder) used Millers 10w 60 in my Porsche 968 which was tracked a lot.

I'm quite happy with the millers 5w 40, it costs a few quid more than a Castrol or a Shell but not bothered by that, we're quite lucky these only take just under 5l so you can put whatever oil you like in and even the most expensive isn't more than a full tank of fuel......


----------



## mk2506 (Feb 23, 2020)

ab54666 said:


> mk2506 said:
> 
> 
> > ab54666 said:
> ...


Unfortunately mine is the model catchment that uses oil, I resent paying 30e for top up btls of Mobil etc!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

p1tse said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Constantine, Shell Helix Ultra is a 5w-40 oil with correct Audi spec of 503.01.if you prefer to use 5w-40 oil
> ...


So what oil did you go for in the end ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gadgetboy38 said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Hi, This topic started 8 years ago & specs & links have changed/get up dated.
The Audi recommended spec is 5w-30 504/507 spec.
I'm sure I found a 5w-40 504/507 spec Shell oil at Opie oil a couple of weeks ago but can't find it today.
I will search my recent posts
5w-40 oils are normally 502/505 spec which was approved for Audi but lower BHP engine & more frequent replacing.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Edit to my above post. It was for 0w-30 oil that I found a 504/507 spec oil not 5w-40
Still no 504/507 spec for 5w-40 oils.
Hoggy.


----------



## robd140 (Feb 3, 2015)

Millers NANODRIVE CFS 5w-40 NT+ is probably the best oil for a 2.0 TFSI engine and recommended by various tuners and enthusiasts.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For your reading pleasure -

This bulletin lists engine oils that meet Audi Oil Quality Standards:
VW 501 01, 502 00, 504 00, 505 00, 505 01, 507 00, 508 00, and 509 00

View attachment TSB for VAG Approved Engine Oils.pdf


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

SwissJetPilot said:


> For your reading pleasure -
> 
> This bulletin lists engine oils that meet Audi Oil Quality Standards:
> VW 501 01, 502 00, 504 00, 505 00, 505 01, 507 00, 508 00, and 509 00


Hi, That makes it much clearer. :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=argue.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Shell Helix 5W-40 all the way boy


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I try to change mine every 3,000 miles (5,000 km) or 6 months whether it needs it or not. IMHO oil and filters are cheap insurance and frequent changes helps minimize sludge build-up and keeps the oil passages clear. Plus, it gets me under the engine bay at least twice a year so I can keep an eye on bits and pieces I can't see from up top. Having just installed Stahlbus drain valve on my drain pan, it's a lot quicker and a lot less messy. As soon as my new aluminum oil housing cap shows up, I'm going to install a valve in that too!

http://www.stahlbus.com/products/en/oil ... /index.php


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> I try to change mine every 3,000 miles (5,000 km) or 6 months whether it needs it or not. IMHO oil and filters are cheap insurance and frequent changes helps minimize sludge build-up and keeps the oil passages clear. Plus, it gets me under the engine bay at least twice a year so I can keep an eye on bits and pieces I can't see from up top. Having just installed Stahlbus drain valve on my drain pan, it's a lot quicker and a lot less messy. As soon as my new aluminum oil housing cap shows up, I'm going to install a valve in that too!
> 
> http://www.stahlbus.com/products/en/oil ... /index.php


How long have you been running this Swiss, looks interesting!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I actually just installed it during my last oil change. It couldn't be easier!

The 3.2 VR6 oil filter housing cap doesn't have a convenient drain valve like the 1.8 and 2.0 caps. Thanks Audi! :x

So I ordered a billet aluminum cap from ESC Tuning and will install another Stalhbus valve it that too since the thread size for the billet drain plug is exactly the same as the sump drain plug; M14x1.5. Believe it or not, the price of the billet cap is nearly the same price as a plastic OEM cap from Audi!

The only consideration for the filter cap modification is I will have to use either a deep well 36mm socket or crowsfoot since the Stahlbus valve sticks out.

*Just found this: Oil Drain Valve*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3#p9338233

View attachment 1


----------

